# Rook - Best Food?



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi there.
I usually frequent the Lizard section, but have recently acquired a poorly rook so thought I'd pop my head in here to ask a couple things 

The bird had been hopping around the stables for a few days and unwilling to go far from them, so my mum asked if I would try and catch it to see what was worst with it.
'He' seems to have a respiratory infection, but still has plenty fight in him (as my hand found out repeatedly tonight whilst treating him for mites/lice lol), and is very thin. He also seems to be a younger bird, as he still has some feathers around his nostrils.

So, was basically wondering what the best thing is to feed him to put a bit of weight back on him?
He's so far been getting eggs, dried mealworms, bread and a few scraps from the kitchen. He does show interest in food, but he doesn't seem to be eating a lot. Would it be worth trying to force feed him? I don't want to stress him out too much.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Egg is good if he will take it, bread is a waste of time as it has virtuly no nutritional value and will just fill space that could be used for something better.Dried mealworms simerly are not the best as in the drying prosses they have lost most of the goodness they had. fresh ones are good, as are morio worms, waxworms and crickets. Live insects are the best, and most natural diet, and will probably help his appetite, although that can get expensive if he is living solely on them. Cat food is a good, cheap alternative. Ferret food is slightly better, though slightly more expensive. If using the dry food mine have learnt to take it then a beakfull of water to soffen it, but for your wild one it may be worth soaking it first. Dead whole animals in the form of day onld chicks or mice are good, though some rooks won't take these straight away and prefer the bugs. a small amount of grain, nuts, fresh or dried fruit is always worth offering and most will usualy take a little of this. His respiratory infection will not fix itself, so he will need a course of antibiotics. Idealy you should try to find a rehab centre in the area who are happy to take him, but if not the treatment will need to be aranged via an exotics vet. You probably already have this covered but as you didn't mention how you were housing him, he needs to be kept somewhere warm and quiet, with minimum distrurbance. heat is quite imprortant, both for fighting his infection, and also due to his weight.


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 
He seems to love eggs and I have a steady supply of them thanks to my bantams, so that's alright.
I have a pair of leopard geckos so tend to have some sort of insects in stock. I have given him a few crickets and locusts and they were gone in seconds so will pick up or order some more for him to munch away on.
As for cat food, is it fine to give him wet cat food? I know my chickens enjoy it from time to time along with some fish. Any chance he'd take fish too?
At the moment he's being kept in a large cat carrier in a quiet room, away from any loud noises or disturbances, and being kept warm especially overnight.
As for a rehab centre, don't think there's any around here, that I know of anyways. Will hopefully be getting him to a vet on friday to get him seen to.

Again, thanks for the reply. Greatly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

All sounds good. Yes, wet cat food is fine, though it will give him the squits. This can be helped a little by washing off the gravy or jelly first, although either way if it is forming a large part of his diet you will be cleaning up a lot of mess! A small amount if fish will not hurt him if he will take it. It is too oily to be fed in huge quantities, but as a bit of variation its fine. Try asking the vet about any local rehab centres. We tend to be well known by local vets as they will pass wildlife on, as they don't generaly have the space, money or knowlage to care for them long term.


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done on putting work into helping this creature most folk see as vermin. 
I have spent time assisting in bird and animal rehab in the past and one of the best knowledge bases I have found is from the people that run Hessilhead in Beith, Ayrshire. Here's the link, sure they'd be pleased to offer help. They seemed very clued up with regard to corvids. 

Hessilhead Wildlife Rescue Trust


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the help, but unfortunately the rook died yesterday morning.
I love corvids, so couldn't just stand by and watch one suffer. At least he was given a chance


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry you lost him- but at least you tried :2thumb: Often, a wild bird that is ill enough to be caught is on the way out already, unfortunately.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

my dads jack door was given mash potato maxed with chicken and meal worms, he loved it and it was like super food making him grow right up to when he was released


----------

